# Great white sponge and steering wheel cleaning!



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I bought myself a great white (Magic) sponge from halfrauds today for £2.50 and WOW! Used it on the steering wheel and couldnt believe the results! The picture doesn't do it justice as I took it as soon as I started, but the left of the wheel is a nice Matt, clean, soft wheel and the right side a shiny, dirty, hard leather.

Couldn't believe how much dirt came off onto the sponge either [smiley=sick2.gif]










I've done the rest now and conditioned it, so Ill see how it looks in the morning!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

does look alot better


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Tim G said:


> I bought myself a great white (Magic) sponge from halfrauds today for £2.50 and WOW! Used it on the steering wheel and couldnt believe the results! The picture doesn't do it justice as I took it as soon as I started, but the left of the wheel is a nice Matt, clean, soft wheel and the right side a shiny, dirty, hard leather.
> 
> Couldn't believe how much dirt came off onto the sponge either [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> ...


I will be popping in to pick one up tomorrow - cheers 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I got some of those leather wipes the other day.

God the gunge that comes of the wheel!! :roll:


----------



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

is this a use once and throw away item ??


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Not seen these befor mines the same Tim I'll have to give it a go. 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have one waiting to get chance to do the wheel on my Golf looks like good results


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

DAZTTC said:


> Not seen these befor mines the same Tim I'll have to give it a go.
> 
> DAZ


You will be amazed guys, honestly. Best £2.50 Ive ever spent 

Im hoping the leather cream I've applied and left to soak in will help to disguise the scuff marks left by 'ring wearers', something that is beyond the sponges magic :lol: Sadly, these are highlighted by the cleaning process, but the rest of the wheel is ace! Looks totally different.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Did mine with Liquid leather cleaner









Then added the conditioner









Good thread in the show and shine section
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=164012&hilit=steering+wheel


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What's the sponge called then Tim - is it the same thing we have seen being sold by the likes of Homebase?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Naresh said:


> What's the sponge called then Tim - is it the same thing we have seen being sold by the likes of Homebase?


I not 100% sure but I think the sponge he is referring to is the Mister Clean Magic Eraser.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Naresh said:


> What's the sponge called then Tim - is it the same thing we have seen being sold by the likes of Homebase?


I bought myself a *great white sponge* from halfrauds.

Its actually called that! 

Prob the same thing as Homebase TBH.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Tim G said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > What's the sponge called then Tim - is it the same thing we have seen being sold by the likes of Homebase?
> ...


Think I'll try one of those too. Wandered around Tesco looking for the Magic Eraser although no luck. Great white it is...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

You might have to settle for the Great White Sponge I guess Magic Erasers are hard to find over their. If anyone wants some Magic Erasers I can send you some to try.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Magic Eraser is available in Homebase, Argos and selected Tesco stores :wink:

Looks like good results are being gained from these so might give one a try


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Those sponges and Magic Erasers work by abrading the surface, like a scouring pad, hence why the shine has gone from the leather.

Take care when using them. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

I clean all the leather in my car with Pears soap (the see through browny/ orange bar in the box). This is £0.49!!
Does everyhing ANY leather cleaner does but without the nasty chemicals which the leather doesnt like.

This is a tip from the friend I bought my car from and he runs a very successful automotive leather business carrying out all the warranty work for Bentley, Ferrari and Marenello.

I have mentioned it before a long time ago, an got a few people (unbelievers) taking the piss, but I would try it, you will not believe the results.... Just lather some up on a small sponge, wipe away all the dirt etc and wipe off with a clean damp microfibre cloth....

Works so well, the last time I took the car to Audi, the guys said my car had the best interior of any Mk1 TT they had ever seen....

Give it a go!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

TTRIS said:


> I clean all the leather in my car with Pears soap (the see through browny/ orange bar in the box). This is £0.49!!
> Does everyhing ANY leather cleaner does but without the nasty chemicals which the leather doesnt like.
> 
> This is a tip from the friend I bought my car from and he runs a very successful automotive leather business carrying out all the warranty work for Bentley, Ferrari and Marenello.
> ...


how do you use it TTRIS?


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Get it to lather up on a sponge, or mirrofibre and wipe away. Clean off with a clean wet cloth.

You will noit believe haw easy it is and more importantly how good it works.

And it is actually good for the leather!!!

Tris


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for that Tris, will give it a go ,and let you know how i get on


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I made a post a while ago after I did mine.

I used a regular green scouring pad and liquid leather cleaner with hot water to get mine clean and to remove ring scratches.

I know the green brillo pad sounds harsh but the steering wheel leather is very durable, you will not harm it.

I then used a finer white scouring pad, the type that is supposed to leave no scratches and this gave a nice matt finish.

I then wiped the wheel with liquid leather cleaner again and then liquid leather conditioner and it looked good after.

It only took about 45 mins to clean it up and was time well spent.

I used ordinary brillo pads available from any sainsburys/tesco/asda.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Right, went out to halfords and pick up 2 of these for £5. (just in case the magically disappear)

So after using for about 10 - 15 mins (got a bit bored of scrubbing) i wiped the wheel down with a clean cloth and dried and WOW  it had an amazing matte finish. However i thought this cant really be good as the leather is now all unprotected so i put on a couple coats of liquid leather conditioner.

Although it isn't as matte as it was after using just the sponge it still looks a lot better.

Still do miss that complete matte finish...


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

can you not find a conditioner that leaves a matte finish?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> I made a post a while ago after I did mine.
> 
> I used a regular green scouring pad and liquid leather cleaner with hot water to get mine clean and to remove ring scratches.
> 
> ...


Have previously done the same as was happy with the results :wink:

Just read other thread saying magic sponge can damage the leather!!!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166255

Think I will stick to the tried and tested method now :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I applied liquid leather conditioner straight after and let it soak in over night... worked a treat


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I made a post a while ago after I did mine.
> ...


Yep, you just need to go lightly with the green abrasive brillo pad and then go over with the scratch resistant white type after.

I would not use a green brillo pad too often, just once every few years :wink:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Okay got the great white sponge on the way home last night. Used it on the steering wheel, handbrake, inner door handle grips, and the twisty handle to open the soft top.

The had all suffered from ring marks from a previous owner and the steering wheel was so shiny I could see my own reflection in it (well nearly!).

Anyway I can confirm that the results are nothing short of impressive, plus it takes no time at ll to get the job done. Now the wheel has a nice consistent mat tone, and the marks etc on the handles and handbrake are gone and they are looking like new.

I like my sponge i do


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

TTRIS said:


> Get it to lather up on a sponge, or mirrofibre and wipe away. Clean off with a clean wet cloth.
> 
> You will noit believe haw easy it is and more importantly how good it works.
> 
> ...


Will be getting a bar of soap today, does it work better with warm water, or does it make any difference?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Just to add, in reply to the suggestion of damage. Going at anything without being careful will result in damage, same goes for paintwork etc. I used the sponge very lightly as this is all it takes. My steering wheel had become shiny from 10 years of use, I will probably never need to use the sponge again. Rubbing away at it like you are trying to sand a door is obviously bad for the leather, or anything else for that matter :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTRIS said:


> I clean all the leather in my car with Pears soap (the see through browny/ orange bar in the box). This is £0.49!!
> Does everyhing ANY leather cleaner does but without the nasty chemicals which the leather doesnt like.
> 
> This is a tip from the friend I bought my car from and he runs a very successful automotive leather business carrying out all the warranty work for Bentley, Ferrari and Marenello.
> ...


I'm going to give this one a go. I bet it makes the care smell lovely 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dotti said:


> TTRIS said:
> 
> 
> > I clean all the leather in my car with Pears soap (the see through browny/ orange bar in the box). This is £0.49!!
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> Just bought a bar from tescos dotti, will be trying it out on the steering wheel first, will let you know, what its like


Brilliant - thankkies 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> I made a post a while ago after I did mine.
> 
> I used a regular green scouring pad and liquid leather cleaner with hot water to get mine clean and to remove ring scratches.
> 
> ...


Blinkin ek even I don't use green scourers on on my TT  . The white scourers with the sponge bit on are just as good also as you suggest and less abrasive I find. Brilliant also for getting off the dead flies on the front and for cleaning the pipes too and cleaning the alloys, it doesn't scratch followed by a firm buff with a clean glass cloth t towel . I even dry my car with a couple of these, then washed, dried and ironed ready for next use also, the shine on my TT is unbelievable.

Just becareful though when using those green scourers that your not making more scratchy surfaces for dirt to get in more .

I'm quite impressed with you lot with your scourers, your all so domesticated really


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

cleaned the steering wheel this morning, used pears soap, warm water and a sponge, dried it with a mf cloth, it suprised me how much dirt came off the wheel, wheel a nice matt black colour now
Dotti it does smell nice as well, with give the seats ago with it when they require doing


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's good to know Davelinks. Pears is on my shopping list for this week . Knowing me, temptation will get the better of me and before I know it the whole interior will be bathed with pears also


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

So is pears better than liquid leather?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lazerjules said:


> So is pears better than liquid leather?


I use washing up liquid with warm water and a clean jay cloth to clean my bright redleather seats followed by a buff of my glass cloth  . Nobody has yet said how bad my seats look either :wink: . I find liquid leather a bit sticky. But going to give pears ago at the weekend to see if it is better than my washing up liquid with water remedy 8)

I know this is a silly question, but with the pears soap do we run it under a tap first to make it a bit soapy before applying or do we rub it over the steering wheel and seats neat?  Don't laugh at my question, but stranger things have been said on this thread :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> > So is pears better than liquid leather?
> ...


i am sure he said that you get the water soapy in a bucket or whatever and dip your sponge in(  ), the squeeze it so it isn't ringing wet and rub your leather down.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i just got a piece of sponge,dipped in a cup of warm water then rubbed it on the soap, i did not get to much water on the sponge, it worked a treat for me,
then after the wash, dried it with a mf cloth


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What's an mf cloth?


----------



## JohnnyW (Jan 29, 2010)

Microfibre


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AHH, I think I need to get one of those then and ditch my t towel  .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I am sure your t towel will be fine dotti, i only use mf cloths because i have enough of them to open a shop with


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi,

Johnson baby wipes work just as well on mine!!!!! 

The dirt that comes off is unreal.....dirty things aren't they!!!!!! 
Wendy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> I am sure your t towel will be fine dotti, i only use mf cloths because i have enough of them to open a shop with


Can I borrow one please 

Wendy :- Yes babywipes are great also


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I just had a go at this. Used Pears and a white scoury sponge.
Got the sponge damp, rubbed it on the soap to get the sponge nice and soapy, rub steering wheel, wipe off with kitchen roll, add a bit of liquid leather.

Fantastic result, knocked 10 years off the wheel. Everyone, give it a go.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I am down tescos tommorow so will be buying some soap and a firm sponge. thanks!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: Pears soap is doing well out of us :lol: ... group buy !


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got Liquid Leather for my seats so just used that with a green scourer as the white scourer was too soft for removing the light scores from rings, nails and the like (not mine I may add .. previous owner :roll: ). Damp wipe and conditioner - results: stunning, new look! 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

rabTT said:


> I've got Liquid Leather for my seats so just used that with a green scourer as the white scourer was too soft for removing the light scores from rings, nails and the like (not mine I may add .. previous owner :roll: ). Damp wipe and conditioner - results: stunning, new look! 8)


Rab - was this on your custom installed FBSW? I would have thought it was better looked after coming from a Mk2. Good to hear you got a good result with the scouring pad. I'm going to stick to liquid leather cleaner first then try the soap, although I have a sneaky feeling that this will prematurely dry out the leather too much.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, this was with the FBSW - wasn't badly marked by a long way but you know me .. uber fussy! :roll: :lol: I think that LL and a gentle 'scrub' with a normal white scourer would deal with most general signs of wear and age. :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dotti said:


> :lol: Pears soap is doing well out of us :lol: ... group buy !


no dotti, just buy as many pears shares as possible, sell next week :lol:


----------



## pij (Jan 30, 2010)

Just read all of this thread and ... well its briliant but ... hillarious!!!!!

You lots should start a show on tv .... 'TT owners have talent'.... cleaning talent!!!!

Will be trying pears on saturday :roll:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Right, what can we try and clean next. 

What about the kneepads, we could try vinegar with baby rusks, applied with a mascara brush?


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

HURRAH!!!

I have been going on about Pears soap for so long and no-one has believed me...

I am so pleased that it is geting bigged up at last.

Fairy liquid= detergent= chemical
Liquid leather= chemical

Pears is very natural soap and is very good for the leather.

The results are brilliant.

Make sure you get the original old fashioned bar in the box. Pears did change the recipe late last year and it isnt as good.I am told they have reverted back to the old recipe now. The one you want is the amber coloured bar that those older members may remember from their childhood. Smells a bit like tar..

Lather it up on a sponge and rub away. Then wash off using a clean wet cloth and warm water. Dont get the leather too wet with the cloth and allow to dry naturally.

Happy cleaning

Tris

Dotti... Your seats look a bit shiny in your pic.... get ready for near new matt finish. Audi reckon my leather is in the best condition they have ever seen in a mk 1 TT (and its a 2003 car)

Naresh... It will not dry the leather out. My friend who told me about this has worked for 40 years first at Connoly then for himself looking after some amazing cars. He cleans all Rolls Royce, Bentley, Ferrari, Maserati and even Bugatti leather everyday and he uses Pears....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have just tried the scotch brite easy eraser, didnt seem to work for me. I drive with one hand at the top of the wheel and that was very dirty but it didnt really shift it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTRIS said:


> HURRAH!!!
> 
> I have been going on about Pears soap for so long and no-one has believed me...
> 
> ...


Thank you for telling me my seats look shiney, they are just a little bit but not badly thankfully, I now need to work hard with my pears soap bar and sponge to get them looking brand new and as matt as possible :wink: Bring it on tomorrow at Sainsbury, as tomorrow I will be doing my grocery shop whilst throwing in lots of pears soap bars and sponges  . I'm getting quite excited at the prospect of cleaning the interior with this soap and seeing the result 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I bought some LL cleaner last week and going to try that first on the leather (paid for it so may as well use it) then next time around use the Pears. As mentioned, you can't get safer than a natural product.

Is this the original formula then?










I'm staying well away from any scouring or brillo pads!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lazerjules said:


> Right, what can we try and clean next.
> 
> What about the kneepads, we could try vinegar with baby rusks, applied with a mascara brush?


Don't laugh but I clean around my rings with a either a mascara brush that has been thoroughly washed of course or a toothbrush or cotton ear buds!

I thought my pipes looked abit dull today even though my TT is exceptionally clean so I went out there with some flash bathroom and a jay cloth and cleaned them! The result was blinkin amazing!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Dotti said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> > Right, what can we try and clean next.
> ...


Is cleaning your day job Abi? :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

ian222 said:


> I drive with one hand at the top of the wheel


 [smiley=kid.gif] Chav :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > lazerjules said:
> ...


 :lol: It might aswell be with the size of house I live in with a husband and two young sons! The domestic godess has her work cut out you know :-*


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Tim G said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > I drive with one hand at the top of the wheel
> ...


 :lol: :lol: . . . with that strange slanted seating posture that looks like they've got one shoulder heavier than the other! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha yeah just thought that, chavin it up


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, so I went and bought a bar of pears soap this morning  , just given the steering wheel, handbreak and seat a good going over and all are starting to look an incredibly lovely shade of matt and the steering wheel even feels nicer I'm liking the lovely new matt finish on that, as it was quite shiny more than I realised. My pinkies are all shrivveled and my nails all soft after alot of hard effort but equally my diamond rings have also come up well sparkly also  . My water after cleaning the whole lot was a merky pink colour! I think some of the red colour came out a bit aswell as lots of lovely dirt - eww . Going to give it another going over tomorrow until that water comes out clean and going to wash the TT also ready for the sunny weekend oh and minicure my pear smelling nails [smiley=sunny.gif]

Here are a few pictures I took with my phone camera


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks good dotti, a good lather on the seats, whats the final verdict?
by the way whats a minicure?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> That looks good dotti, a good lather on the seats, whats the final verdict?
> by the way whats a minicure?


I plan to do some more on them tomorrow so will take after pictures and wear my yellow marigolds also because the soap has dried my hands out a bit. Just popped out and back in the TT and the seats and steering wheel for less slidey and more gripey and feels like brand new  but I need to rince off more of the soapy bits from the stitching as it has dried :lol: oooppss. My hands and car stink a bit clinical :lol: ... a manicure you know painted nails and lots of hand cream to soften them :wink:

So what is the hidden ingredient in this bar of gem that makes our seats look and feel so damn good and has really made my diamond rings come up completely ubber sparkly? 8)


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

after reading this yesterday i popped out and got some soap, the steering wheel is now a lovely matt finsh, and the seat isnt too bad, i think it might want another going over, the colour coming off on my cloth was scary! i didnt think it could be that dirty!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

heres the recipe, dotti

Pears Soap: The Original Transparent Soap 
Pears Glycerin Soap, made from pure ingredients - glycerin, natural oils, rosemary, cedar and thyme. It contains NO ANIMAL FAT, nor is it tested on animals. Each bar of Pears Soap is mellowed and aged for three months until it reaches a pure transparency. This unique aging process, followed for nearly 200 years, makes Pears Glycerin Soap extremely long lasting.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> heres the recipe, dotti
> 
> Pears Soap: The Original Transparent Soap
> Pears Glycerin Soap, made from pure ingredients - glycerin, natural oils, rosemary, cedar and thyme. It contains NO ANIMAL FAT, nor is it tested on animals. Each bar of Pears Soap is mellowed and aged for three months until it reaches a pure transparency. This unique aging process, followed for nearly 200 years, makes Pears Glycerin Soap extremely long lasting.


Aww thank you for that Davelincs 8) . I even bought a bottle of soap dispensing hand wash for the downstairs cloakroom - that smells wonderful [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How hard have you guys been scrubbing? Mine have removed lots of dirt but the main part still looks dirty and it wont shift maybe it actually worn away and its not dirt?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ian222 said:


> How hard have you guys been scrubbing? Mine have removed lots of dirt but the main part still looks dirty and it wont shift maybe it actually worn away and its not dirt?


I only did the steering wheel ian, i did not apply to much pressure, 
will be doing the seats when the weather warms up a bit


----------



## pij (Jan 30, 2010)

All this pears soap stuuf made me look on wiki...

looks like there was a new formula in 2009 but they are going back to the 'old' ingrediants in march 2010
..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pears_soap

:-|


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Dotti
You do not need a scourer. Just a sponge and wipe it off with a wet cloth

The soap will not remove the dye form the seats. Just the muck

The wheel does feel good though. And I find the seats feel quite "waxy".

Am very happy everyone is pleased with the results so far

Tris


----------



## ethan9482 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to Tris, did my interior today with Pears and delighted with it.

On the down side, the mrs will no doubt now start on me to clean her car too.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

been to tescos today, can you believe it they have sold out of pears soap, will have to try again somewhere else!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> been to tescos today, can you believe it they have sold out of pears soap, will have to try again somewhere else!


You can share mine if you want


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Dotti

Have you finished the leather yet? If so, are you pleased with final results?

Tris


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > been to tescos today, can you believe it they have sold out of pears soap, will have to try again somewhere else!
> ...


ok!


----------

